# Byrus vs B411L3B055



## Superbird (Jun 21, 2015)

[size=+2]*Byrus vs B411L3B055*[/size]



Byrus said:


> *3vs3 single*
> *Style:* Set, except for switch moves like baton pass, volt switch, etc. However, switching by this method only works once. After that, they're just regular attacks.
> *DQ:* Standard week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Byrus's active squad*

 *Christy* the female Houndoom <Flash Fire> @ Electirizer [4+ EXP]
 *Jonesy* the male Skuntank <Stench> @ Black Sludge
 *Fiver* the male Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *Lobh* the female Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Black Sludge
 *Arundel* the male Taillow <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sluagh* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Colbur Berry
 *The Strand* the male Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Nurglitch* the male Rattata <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Miach* the male Espurr <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Byrum* the male Venipede <Swarm> @ Lucky Egg

*B411L3B055's active squad*

 *Kurokogo no* the male Chimchar <Blaze>
 *Okane* the female Meowth <Pickup>
 *Dāku* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *Unarigoe* the female Growlithe <Flash Fire>
 *Sutā* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure>

To start the battle
~B411L3B055 sends out
~Byrus sends out and commands
~B411L3B055 commands
~Round 1


----------



## Ta1ls (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll send out Sutā.


----------



## Byrus (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for taking this!

I'll start with Nurglitch. I imagine you'll appreciate the trash. Lead with a skull bash, then follow with two thunderbolts. Shred any double team clones with shock wave and use work up if your opponent is protecting or out of range.

Skull bash/Shock wave/Work up ~ Thunderbolt/Shock wave/Work up x2


----------



## Ta1ls (Jun 22, 2015)

Okay first were gonna need him paralyzed so start with a thunder wave. Substitute. Then swift.

*Thunder Wave~Substitute (15%)~Swift*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 27, 2015)

The referee was the first to arrive at the venue this time around, and he found himself quite impressed with how the dilapidated cottage in front of him was still standing. Upon walking around and tapping it a bit he found that it was actually surprisingly well-constructed – despite how rotted everything looked, the cottage wouldn’t fall apart to just a breeze – if a pokémon wanted to destroy this, they’d have to at least try.

Soon, the two battlers arrived, and entered the cottage as the referee got out his flags. They walked to opposite sides of the large living room and, on the ref’s command, chose poké balls from their belt and tossed them out. On one side popped out a Rattatta, who looked quite at home in this environment – the goo that seemed to be all over the floor was a different color than what he was used to, but otherwise he was quite fine with this environment. His opponent, a Staryu, didn’t seem to care much about the environment – or maybe it did, as immediately as it came out of its poké ball, it began to float about a centimeter off the ground, to avoid the goo puddles all over the floor. 

*Round 1*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Normal
*Ability:* Guts
*Condition:* Feeling good about this.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Skull bash / Shock wave / Work up ~ Thunderbolt / Shock wave / Work up x2

B411L3B055 (OOO)

Sutā – Staryu (~)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Water
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Condition:* Just a little unnerved.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Thunder Wave ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Swift​
The trainers gave their orders, and their pokémon immediately sprung into action. Sutā’s core immediately began to crackle with static electricity – odd for most Water-types, but rather normal for a Staryu – and, before Nurglitch had a chance to dodge, the Staryu released a Thunder Wave towards its opponent. The attack was, as expected, a direct hit, and the electricity wasted no time in settling into Nurglitch’s body, stiffening his poor muscles. The Rattata screeched in irritation, but his will was not to be undermined; despite the pain in his muscles, he lowered his head and pushed himself forward in a powerful leap towards Sutā. The Skull Bash was still almost as effective as one would expect, and anyway it flung the Staryu a ways backwards, against one of the walls. The cottage shuddered a bit, but didn’t quite collapse.

Sutā quickly shook itself off, recovering from the attack, and began to scan the room for something. As soon as it centered on the couch – ripped all over, and threadbare where it wasn’t – it immediately jumped towards it, and began to dig as much fluff out of the cushions as possible. When it decided it had a satisfactory amount, the Staryu wasted no time in pushing its collection of sofa fluff into a single lump and injecting it with a measure of its own life energy. Nurglitch watched as the wad of couch cushion innards formed on its own into a doll-like shape. 

Nurglitch wasn’t going to be deterred by something like that – though he could probably navigate around it if he were able to move, he reasoned, all he needed to do anyway was destroy it so that he could get at his opponent hiding behind it. And so, Nurglitch’s teeth began to crackle with a much more intense electricity than that with which he’d just been struck, and a few seconds later he released a quick bolt of electricity towards the fluff doll.

As it was meant to do, the doll absorbed the electricity – but, somehow, the Thunderbolt wasn’t quite enough to make it fall apart, and though it left the attack heavily singed and a bit less structurally safe than it began, the Substitute remained in solemn protection of its master. Grateful for his Substitute for protection, Sutā finally began an attack. Spinning his body around, he released many tiny stars into the air, that flew quickly in gentle arcs towards Nurglitch, conveniently flying right around Sutā’s Substitute. Nurglitch cringed as the little stars crashed into his body, bursting into nothing as soon as they all hit, but he was still ahead, and this paralysis wasn’t going to be much of an issue, he hoped. So, he released one more Thunderbolt at that annoying Substitute, and right on schedule the ball of fluff disintegrated in a small explosion, leaving Sutā defenseless. Nurglitch glared at his opponent as the referee called the end of the round, making a silent promise to really start laying into him next round.

*End of Round 1*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Guts
*Condition:* Annoyed and ready for revenge.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed.
*Commands:* Skull bash / Shock wave / Work up ~ Thunderbolt / Shock wave / Work up x2

B411L3B055 (OOO)

Sutā – Staryu (~)
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Condition:* Calm, but more hurt than it would like.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Thunder Wave ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Swift​
Referee Notes
~If you’re curious, my reffing scale can be found here.
~Because it was executed hastily without a charge turn, Nurglitch’s Skull Bash did not raise his defense. Additionally, due to Nurglitch’s severe paralysis and consequent difficulty moving, it took 2% extra energy to execute and did 1% less damage.
~B411L3B055 commands first.


----------



## Ta1ls (Jun 27, 2015)

Poison him with toxic then trap him in a whirlpool. Finish with a zap cannon.
If Nurglitch has somehow made himself unhittable, use confuse ray or double team.

*Toxic/Double Team~Whirlpool/Confuse Ray~Zap Cannon/Double Team*


----------



## Byrus (Jun 29, 2015)

You're not going to be fast enough to avoid toxic, but set up a small sub to try and tank that zap cannon later. I'd rather your paralysis not get worse. Your guts ability is in play, but paralysis is kind of the worst status to activate it because of the movement restriction. But try your best to get a facade in, and let's see how you do. Finish off with another thunderbolt. 

I can't exactly remember whether whirlpool requires water like surf does, but if your movement is restricted by it, then swap facade for a charge beam. If you failed to create a sub on the first action, then go for it on the second. (Don't bother trying a third time if you fail twice though; just attack.)

*Substitute (10%) ~ Facade/Charge beam/Substitute (10%) ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 3, 2015)

*Round 2*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* *Guts*
*Condition:* Annoyed and ready for revenge.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Guts activated.
*Commands:* Substitute (10%) ~ Facade / Charge beam / Substitute (10%) ~ Thunderbolt

B411L3B055 (OOO)

Sutā – Staryu (~)
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Condition:* Calm, but more hurt than it would like.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Toxic / Double Team ~ Whirlpool / Confuse Ray ~ Zap Cannon / Double Team​
The poison that Sutā started to make at the beginning of the second round was quite different from the goo on the floor – it was much more pure, not that that was a good thing. Not for Nurglitch, at least, as the Rattata discovered when his starfish opponent hurled the Toxic attack at him after a few seconds. The toxins sank into his skin too quickly, and immediately the Rattata felt a little bit of nausea welling up inside of him. But he had to ignore that, for he was in a battle, and besides, he was sure it could be much worse. With effort, Nurglitch pulled himself over to the same couch Sutā had dismantled for its own Substitute, and began to make his own.

It took a while, but thankfully, Sutā didn’t attack. Not that the Staryu didn’t try, but all she managed to get out was a small splattering of water, which wasn’t nearly enough to make an attack out of. And by the time Sutā realized this, it was a bit too late to try to create enough water on her own for a Whirpool attack – Nurglitch was already finished with his Substitute, and was lumbering towards Sutā with fire in his eyes to complement the electricity in his muscles and poison in his blood. Nervously, Sutā took a step backwards, but Nurglitch barreled right through, hitting the Staryu with enough force to bounce off of the wall and almost back to where it started. 

It was a very painful attack, but Sutā’s opponent was now right next to it, and too stiff to run away. Even without making a whirlpool, the accuracy of its next attack was practically guaranteed. And so, the moment it regained its coordination, Sutā began to crackle with electricity all over, but especially in its core. Nurglitch’s eyes widened a little as the Rattata tried to back away, and it soon occurred to him that maybe he could knock his opponent out of the attack. He tried a quick Thunderbolt, letting loose a thin bolt of electricity from his fangs, and indeed Sutā seemed to cringe at the attack’s impact. But that last bit of electricity was all Sutā needed to finish charging its attack, and as Nurglitch tried to nervously back away, his paralysis got the better of him, and the most he could do was turn his head away from the blast of electricity as it exploded away from Sutā, covering the entire room in electric sparks but especially Nurglitch. And even though it was only electricity, the force of the attack was great enough to blow Nurglitch back across the room, far away from his opponent. He growled angrily at the Staryu, who didn’t respond but instead remained stoic, as Round 2 drew to a close.

*End of Round 2*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 56%
*Ability:* *Guts*
*Condition:* Annoyed and ready for revenge.
*Status:* Harshly paralyzed. Badly poisoned (2%). Guts activated.
*Actions:* Substitute (10%) ~ Facade ~ Thunderbolt

B411L3B055 (OOO)

Sutā – Staryu (~)
*Health:* 32%
*Energy:* 72%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Condition:* Calm, but more hurt than it would like.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Toxic ~ Whirlpool (failed) ~ Zap Cannon​
Referee Notes
~Whirlpool requires a water source, and due to the absence of one in this arena, the attack was unable to be executed.
~Byrus commands first next round.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 7, 2015)

Okay, good job! Let's really go all out and attack with another facade, followed by a thunderbolt, then facade again. Use shock wave to shred any clones.

Facade/Shock wave ~ Thunderbolt/Shock wave ~ Facade/Shock wave


----------



## Ta1ls (Jul 10, 2015)

REALLY?! WTF! Uh... never mind that, Sutā use a simple protect. Then Blizzard and Zap Cannon. And if for some reason any of these dont work, use swift instead.

*Protect/Swift~Blizzard/Swift~Zap Cannon/Swift*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 15, 2015)

*Round 3*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 56%
*Ability:* *Guts*
*Condition:* Annoyed and ready for revenge.
*Status:* Harshly paralyzed. Badly poisoned (2%). Guts activated.
*Commands:* Facade / Shock wave ~ Thunderbolt / Shock wave ~ Facade / Shock wave

B411L3B055 (OOO)

Sutā – Staryu (~)
*Health:* 32%
*Energy:* 72%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Condition:* Calm, but more hurt than it would like.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Protect / Swift ~ Blizzard / Swift ~ Zap Cannon / Swift​
As the next round began, Nurglitch, with considerable discomfort, forced himself forward into a run – his Facade last round was very powerful, and if he could get that kind of effect again, it would be great. And so, he did his best to strip away all of his pain, and use it as motivation. He began to speed up, ignoring the stiffness of his legs, and as soon as he reached full speed he leapt angrily at Sutā, and bounced pathetically off of a familiar greenish shield that flickered away the moment his attack ended. 

Sutā paused a little to regain composure, but not for long – before its opponent had a chance to recover, the Staryu jumped upwards and began to wave a few of its limbs around. Immediately, the cottage’s door burst open with a blast of chilling wind that came in and headed straight for Nurglitch. The Rattata did his best to stand his ground, but a moment later a window behind him shattered as another gust of icy wind forced its way into the cottage. The rest of the windows quickly followed suit, and even the ceiling began to let in the Blizzard attack. It lasted far too long for Nurglitch, and by the time the winds died down there was a thin layer of frost over every surface in the decrepit cabin.

Nurglitch instinctively shuddered as warmth began to return to his body – at least he wasn’t frozen. With a grunt, the Rattata began to charge up a familiar electric attack in his teeth, greatly appreciating the heat the electricity was generating. As soon as it was ready, Nurglitch launched the Thunderbolt, and once again the attack almost seemed to gravitate towards Sutā’s conductive, watery body.

But Sutā was resilient. No matter how much the attack hurt, it was more important to try and reverse the tide of the battle. And so, before the static electricity left its body, Sutā did its best to gather it all together and, compensating for what it didn’t have with energy from its own core, charged up its own blast of electricity – much, much larger than the one with which it had just been struck. The Staryu’s body began to shake erratically as it attempted to control the energy, and just as it looked like it was about to lose control, Sutā suddenly lurched forward, once again releasing a gigantic blast of electricity. 

This time, there was no Substitute to protect Nurglitch from the attack, and immediately he felt his muscles stiffening right back up – they’d gotten a little better in the last round, but now they were almost worse than they had started. But a Rattata was resilient; they had to be, to survive in the wild. And so Nurglitch forced himself forward once again, in spite of the pain, and once the Zap Cannon died away he broke into an awkward run, channeling all his rage into one final attack. And this time, Sutā was too slow to protect itself. 

Once again, the Staryu was flung against the opposite wall, and the cabin shook a little bit. Only this time, Sutā didn’t get back up. Its trainer called to it desperately, but after a few seconds the referee raised one red flag – Sutā was unable to battle. 

*End of Round 3*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 55%
*Energy:* 32%
*Ability:* *Guts*
*Condition:* Annoyed and ready for revenge.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Badly poisoned (4%). Guts activated.
*Actions:* Facade ~ Thunderbolt ~ Facade

B411L3B055 (ØOO)

Sutā – Staryu (~)
*Health:* *0*%
*Energy:* 48%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Blizzard ~ Zap Cannon​
Arena Notes
~Most objects in the cabin are covered in a light frost.

Referee Notes
~The second Facade was enough to knock Sutā out.
~Next round, B411L3B055 will send out a replacement and order commands; then, Byrus will order commands.


----------



## Ta1ls (Jul 22, 2015)

I knew that would happen... Dāku, lets finsh this rat.

Hypnosis~Trick Room~Venoshock


----------



## Byrus (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh, good. At least you'll definitely get to be a Raticate now and start looking more like your name-sake.

Let's protect against that hypnosis, then build yourself a larger sub this time. Finish off with a shadow ball.

*Protect ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Shadow ball*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 30, 2015)

Another poké ball is soon thrown to replace that of Sutā, and in a flash of light appears a ball of darkness. Dāku takes a quick glance around, surveying the battlefield, before looking upon his opponent and grinning. A Rattata wouldn’t be much trouble for him – after all, he was a ghost-type, and it was time to open up a can of suffocating poisonous gas on this rat, and avenge his teammate.

*Round 4*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 55%
*Energy:* 32%
*Ability:* *Guts*
*Condition:* Treating his foe with caution.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Badly poisoned (4%). Guts activated.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Shadow Ball

B411L3B055 (ØOO)

Dāku – Gastly ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Levitate
*Condition:* Confident.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Hypnosis ~ Trick Room ~ Venoshock​
Daku wasted no time in glaring at Nurglitch and making eye contact with the rodent. As soon as he did, he widened his eyes, releasing a slow psychic wave towards his murine opponent, covered in a wavering shade of light green...

Daku stopped his attack suddenly as soon as he realized the Protect. How did that get there? It was not supposed to be there! Well, time for plan B. He began to distort the psychic energies in the cabin, twisting time upon itself in a web complicated enough to rival the Distortion World. And Nurglitch took the opportunity to drag himself back over to the couch and gather some more foam, and release into it even more of his life energy. He was getting weaker – the battle was starting to take a toll on him – but thanks to this Trick Room he suddenly felt as agile as before he’d been paralyzed at all, despite the extraordinary stiffness in his muscles. It was a truly peculiar sensation.

But while it lasts, he thought, he might as well capitalize on it. Doing just that, Nurglitch raised his head and concentrated, pulling together wisps of ghostly energy – the same as made up Dāku’s body, in fact. And before Dāku, feeling suddenly quite sluggish in the warped dimension he had created, could move, Nurglitch launched his Shadow Ball toward his opponent. The orb crashed violently into Dāku’s body, the Gastly flying backwards as the cloud of poison gas surrounding its body flared up in response to the super-effective attack. But instead of coming back to its neutral position after it was done recoiling, the poison gas surrounding Dāku’s body surged forward towards Nurglitch, enveloping the mattress-foam Substitute that jumped in the way in the nick of time, and harshly dissolving most of it before dissipating in the air. Dāku’s fog was quickly regenerating, but the Gastly glared at his opponent – this was not going as well as he’d hoped.

*End of Round 4*

Byrus (OOO)

Nurglitch – Rattata () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 29%
*Energy:* 12%
*Ability:* *Guts*
*Condition:* Very tired, and still wary.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Badly poisoned (6%). Guts activated.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Shadow Ball

B411L3B055 (ØOO)

Dāku – Gastly ()
*Health:* 88%
*Energy:* 90%
*Ability:* Levitate
*Condition:* More than mildly annoyed.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Hypnosis ~ Trick Room ~ Venoshock​
Arena Notes
~Trick Room is in effect for four more actions.
~Most objects in the arena are covered in a slowly melting light frost.

Referee Notes
~B411L3B055 commands first next round, due to Trick Room.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 11, 2015)

Late *DQ Warning for B411L3B055*. You have ~48 hours.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 17, 2015)

*B411L3B055 is disqualified*. The database should handle prizes.


----------

